# Wanted to share awesome training opportunity for those interested : )



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi! Some of you may be familiar with Emily Larlham's dogmantics (originally "kikopup") free training videos. They are on youtube and on her dogmantics.com site. I heard about her from this site when I first got Lily in 2013, and learned a lot in the few videos I watched. 

Always planned to train more with her videos but never structured it into my life on a routine basis.

Wanted to share the word: She now has a new 52-week program called "Weekly Inspirations." It is 52 weeks of a new video every Saturday made for the program. The first video (on "Paws Up") is free, then one would need to pay for the program fee to be registered for the remaining 51 weeks. This past Saturday was the second week.

Emily has a Facebook closed group for those in the class. This I think is the best part. I and others have been posting little videos of our training, and she has been giving wonderfully helpful and extensive feedback. Reading what she said to me and others is SO helpful. It is such an awesome opportunity to have a structured program from a top notch trainer -- with individual feedback. 

There are people from around the world who have joined and posted on Facebook. A unique opportunity. 

If one is interested, if you go to her dogmantics.com website you will find information on the Weekly Inspirations program and a link for the free first week. Fee of the 52 weeks is $150.00.

Linda


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Linda, that is great! 
I love her videos - the directions are always so simple and clear.
What a wonderful chance to have personal feedback!
Lily has her own personal celebrity trainer!:aktion033:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Kathleen, I think her videos are great, too. We should be covering a wide range of things over the span of the 52 weeks. I am really looking forward to it.

Here is the link for the program, Weekly Inspirations (if I did it correctly): 

Weekly Inspirations | Dogmantics Dog Training


----------

